# What's the next piece of kit you're snagging?



## GatodeCafe (Oct 12, 2010)

Me? I want an MC-303

Seventy bucks for endless hours of fucking cheesy mid-90s house bullshit? COUNT ME THE FUCK IN

but seriously it's not a terrible piece of kit for the price. Everybody deserves a groovebox, right?


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 12, 2010)

I really want to get a mic so I can start recording covers.  Probably gonna go with a classic SM-58.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 12, 2010)

Getting this for my birthdayyyyyyyy


----------



## Tom Clamcy (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got my eye on a new 5 string bass.


----------



## Cam (Oct 19, 2010)

A new yamaha keyboard...

They get me frisky


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2010)

My new plan is to just go around to garage sales, find whatever instrument they have, and learn it.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 20, 2010)

My brand spanking new Kindle 3 (3G model) was delivered to me on Monday!
Fantastic device, amazing image quality and I can't believe it has free 3G web browsing, all for $189. 
I am going to have a lot of fun with this


----------



## Trance (Dec 9, 2010)

Ableton Live and possibly a Monome if I can gather up the money for one.  X[


----------



## i3ear (Dec 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Me? I want an MC-303
> 
> Seventy bucks for endless hours of fucking cheesy mid-90s house bullshit? COUNT ME THE FUCK IN
> 
> but seriously it's not a terrible piece of kit for the price. Everybody deserves a groovebox, right?


 Cute :-D
Whell, you know the song: "Everyone needs a 303"

Try this one for size though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucfdmipwm_E

Another little diddy I also want:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWFwIK8ysg&feature=&p=D16F9EE8BBA74B0C&index=0&playnext=1
(Yes I mean the pedal he is using, not the guitar)

Though on the topic of guitars, a Telecaster would be pimp as shit.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2010)

I just want an amp with distortion ._.


----------



## xiath (Dec 9, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Getting this for my birthdayyyyyyyy



I have one of those!  They are great!  

My next pieces of gear will be a Audio-Technica At2020 microphone, a mixing board, and a mic stand so I don't sound like crap on my podcast.  That and for recording music.

The next instrument I have my eyes on is the Kurzweil PC3k keyboard.  Damn sexy.


----------

